# Gingers First Visit to the Beach



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

OOPS. Have to redo the video.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

You can watch here:


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet! I told my son the other day that I'd love to take Manny to the beach. Ginger's reaction is just how I imagined his will be.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet time! My hav, Maggie, loves the beach too. She hit the sand for the first time last Oct and started digging. Then, she ran to water. New smells, new feels for the paws. it's her favorite place to go. 
I saw you're using a collar and retractable leash? You might want to rethink those choices. Havs have tender throats. Plus, its too easy for them to choke. 
I use a harness and a long line at the beach. 
Enjoyed the wonderful video. 
Jeanne


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

The leash is attached to a *harness* not a collar! But thanks anyway for mentioning that.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Egg on me! Thanks for info on harness. Love harnesses! Wish I had known yrs ago about harm of collars. Found out the hard way
Jeanne


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Very COOL Ginger! See you may have gotten a few "toes" wet, haha. Now that's real
"Hav" fun!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe she's so cute! She was really interested in those waves until they got close. Timmy loves the beach too, but he's a big digger. He digs so much he collapses in his hole. I can't wait to see Mae at the beach only another month or so.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Love it! So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a fan on the water so i never really thought about take my guys to beach. we live about an hour from Virginia Beach but your video made me re-think “a day at the beach”. I know they would enjoy it, plus it just looks like so much fun. Just like Jeanne said “new smell, new feel under their paws” I might take them once it start warming up – early in the morning when less people are around. Thanks for sharing and Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute video! Ginger isn't quite sure about those waves


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't forget to take some pictures of Canela and Vino at the beach having fun with their new experience! Bet it becomes a frequent destination for you. Have fun!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

When we first moved to our beach community, Tyler was so afraid of the sound of the waves, that he would head as far away from the surf as possible. After he lost most of his hearing, it's wasn't a problem anymore. He can walk right along side of the waves and not care because he doesn't hear a thing.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Celesthav said:


> Sweet time! My hav, Maggie, loves the beach too. She hit the sand for the first time last Oct and started digging. Then, she ran to water. New smells, new feels for the paws. it's her favorite place to go.
> I saw you're using a collar and retractable leash? You might want to rethink those choices. Havs have tender throats. Plus, its too easy for them to choke.
> I use a harness and a long line at the beach.
> Enjoyed the wonderful video.
> Jeanne


Where did you take her? have you ever been to Grandview in Hampton?


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Betty,
I was just getting ready to send you a note about the beach. I took Maggie down to Yorktown Waterfront last Oct and Nov. Lots of dog walkers and the dogs have such fun. We walked around the shops, Maggie gets to smell the good food in the air from the waterside eateries and walk along the bay area. Maggie ran to the sand and starting digging and then running. She had such a good time, sandy face and paws when we left. I met so many dog walkers last fall, too. (I was socializing Maggie since she was 16 weeks old). People were great about stopping and letting their dog greet Maggie, too. We go out there in nice weather. Also, Maggie had on her usual harness and a long line Tom King made that allowed her to run further than the usual leash. However, some beaches have restrictions. OBX has a restriction of the leash length, 6' or 8'? Yorktown doesn't but Va Beach might. 

My daughter lives is in Va Beach. When I get back home, I'm in Ga now visiting and helping my mother until Mar 22, I'll find out the months you can walk the beach with pets in Va Beach area and chicks beach and let you know. 

Jeanne


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Betty,
I haven't been to Hampton beach (yet).
Here's a web link to the info on Va Beach petlovers...Hope it post correctly.

http://www.visitvirginiabeach.com/visitors/articles/petlovers/default.aspx
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG thank you so much!!! I'm starting to take my guys out more and more but the bad thing is there isn't enough days to see all these places. I plan to take them to Yorktown, Grandview, VB and Fort Monroe beaches. Thanks again for sharing.


----------

